# 3D-Vision + Monitor (LG W2363D): Kaufen oder Warten?



## hendrx (15. Mai 2011)

ich will mir zu meinem neuen pc noch einen guten 120 hz-monitor kaufen und auch 3d vision nutzen
hier hab ich jetzt was gefunden was ich preislich verkraften kann :
LG Flatron W2363D 58,4 cm TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
lohnt sich das für knapp über 300€? oder krieg ich das nächste woche schon für 200? 
hat jemand den monitor? einige erfahrungsberichte wären nicht schlecht danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

Also die Preise für die 3D sachen sind innerhalb des letzten halben Jahres nur gering gesunken!
Aber ein Preisrutsch kann immer kommen, das weiß keiner, es ist aber unwahrschienlich!


----------



## hendrx (15. Mai 2011)

dann sollte ich das angebot vielleicht nutzen  der monitor hat letztes jahr noch 100€ mehr gekostet...
danke für die antwort


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Monitor seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden. Besonders positiv ist, dass der Monitor wirklich sehr sehr hell ist. Zur 3D-Qualität kann ich leider (noch) nichts sagen, allerdings gibt es im HWLuxx einen schönen Sammelthread: LG W2363D *Sammelthread* - Forum de Luxx


----------



## hendrx (15. Mai 2011)

danke, das mit der helligkeit ist mir auch sehr wichtig, weil er wahrscheinlich am fenster stehen wird


----------



## Dark-Blood (15. Mai 2011)

Bin hier grad auf den Thread gestoßen und wollte fragen was ihr von dem 3d Vision haltet und obs alternativen gibt?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Bin hier grad auf den Thread gestoßen und wollte fragen was ihr von dem 3d Vision haltet und obs alternativen gibt?




Naja, man muss halt eine halbierung der FPS hinnehmen. D.h. das System bzw. die Grafikkarte muss potent genug sein. Ich hab´s mal ausprobiert. Der Effekt ist nicht in allen Spielen gleich gut. Daher bleib ich bei 2D.  Muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Aber im Grunde ist es erstmal eine Kapitalsache. 120Hz Monitor + 3D-Kit + Grafikkarte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das auch mal angetestet und muss  sagen bei Rennspielen kommt dieser 3D Effekt echt genial rüber. Bei EgoShotern ist es eher durchwachsen. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen es vorher an zu testen bevor man so viel Geld ausgibt. Manche User berichten von Kopfschmerzen nach einer gewissen Spielzeit. Daher mein Rat, ausprobieren!


----------



## hendrx (8. Juni 2011)

ich habe bildschirm + 3d-brille jetzt seit ein paar wochen und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
der bildschirm ist wirklich sehr hell und hat ein gutes bild, was mich aber stört sind die menütasten, da wären echte knöpfe besser.
der 3d-effekt ist bei den spielen sehr unterschiedlich. bei ego-shootern zum beispiel stelle ich es lieber aus
aber kopfschmerzen oder andere probleme gab es bei mir bisher nicht...


----------



## argh00 (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich auch für den Monitor und würde ab und zu auch gerne eine PS3 daran anschliessen.
Da die meisten Spiele auf der PS3 auf 720p laufen, würde ich gerne wissen wie die gut die Quali auf diesem Monitor dann ist?
Interpolation soll ja nicht so gut sein bei diesem Monitor, hat jemand die Möglichkeit das zu testen?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juni 2011)

Ich würde ihn kaufen; ich hab auch den Acer GD245HQ und das 3D Vision Kit und bin im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden

Aber mein Rat lautet dennoch: erst testen, dann kaufen


----------



## Julz2k (2. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Preis ist er ein Pflichtkauf, wenn man sich sowieso ein 60Hz TN Panel kaufen wollte.


----------



## dgcss (2. Juli 2011)

> Bin hier grad auf den Thread gestoßen und wollte fragen was ihr von dem 3d Vision haltet und obs alternativen gibt?


und auch an den THREAD ERSTELLER

Hab den LG D2342 (Poli 3D - KEIN SHUTTER)
Ich kann dir diesen Poli3D echt nur empfehlen. Auch an dich den Rat. google einfach mal nach Shutter 3D und les bewertungen ALLER Shutter Monitore. du wirst überall das gleiche Lesen

-ungeleiche Ausleuchtung
-Fiepsender oder Brummender Ton auf 120 Hz
-ungleicher Farbverlauf
-3D fällt nach sehr kurzer Zeit nicht mehr auf
-Brille unangenehm
-Brille Schwer
-Kopfschmerzen , übelkeit , erbrechen und verwirrungen nach ETWAS längerer benutzung (45 min)
-Nicht 3D Video Tauglich (wird vom Hersteller sehr oft erst garnicht erwähnt)
-2/3 Fadenkreuze werden nicht/sehr schlecht dargestellt
-Flimmert
-Augenschmerzen 

Der LG 3D Poli monitor ist 100€ günstiger als Shutter+Brille und du kannst machen was du willst die oberen Probleme bleiben aus. Dazu kosten die poli-Brillen grad mal 5€ und kannst später seperat für deine Perle eine nachkaufen ohne aufs Portmonaire zu schauen.

Der einzigste nachteil des Poli-3D Monitor ist das er kein 120hz hat sondern nur 60. 

Wenn ich das gegen die anderen Nachteilen von Shutter 3D stelle dann frage ich mich womit ich am besten abschneide. 1/11 zzgl 100€ ersparnis.
Und darauf hab ich mir die Frage gestellt WOFÜR BRAUCHTE ICH DAMALS 120hz ???
UND WOFÜR BRAUCHE ICH ES JETZT ? und schon standen die nach und Vorteile Poli/Shutter bei 11/0

3D Poli-Monitor LG D2342P TFT - LG CINEMA 3D - die nächste Generation 3D Monitore. schau ihn dir an , les bewertungen und tests von Shutter Monitoren und ich WETTE das du dir diesen Poli monitor ebenfalls dem Shutter vorziehen wirst und absolut begeistert sein wirst.

Kino pfeift auf Shutter und ich auch. PS die kino brillen passen auch für den Monitor. und PPS: bitte vergleiche Ihn nicht mit dem Zahlman Poli 3D - dieser hat Probleme mit betrachtungswinkeln was LG sehr gut unter kontrolle bekommen hat

PPPS: Ja X-Box , PS3 etc und auch 3D BRD Player kannst du 3D fähig mit einem HDMI 1.4 Kabel einfach anschliessen und loslegen ... er kann wirklich alles


----------

